# Boys they are everywhere......



## Unicoidawg (Aug 27, 2011)

I spoke with a buddy of mine who is one of the area game wardens at the local highschool game last night. He said in al of his years he has never seen this many bears. They have trapped 6 just up at Unicoi in the past month and many more just in our area. He said the same could be said for the surrounding counties..... They are there guys you just gotta get out and get ya one.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2011)

I've seen bear sign where they ain't ever been bear sign before. Exploding population. I hope everybody kills 2


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

Im seeing the same thing on cohutta. Seen more this year than ever before.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 27, 2011)

I had one in the yard at the check station on Dawson forest three mornings in a row a couple of weeks ago. There's a big one been hanging around at home too as well as a sow with at least one cub.


----------



## splinter17 (Aug 27, 2011)

I finally get to get one where I hunt this year. Central Zone: Twiggs County.


----------



## fredw (Aug 27, 2011)

BJ, save me one.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Man, ain't it the truth!


----------



## pnome (Aug 27, 2011)

Saw two.today!


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 27, 2011)

where at pmone?


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe in the near future, the men and women at the Georgia DNR will see to allowing us to run our hounds for bear in the North Georgia mountains......It is a very effective management tool. Maybe the week after the bear hunters that stalk them or tree stand hunt for the bears. We hound hunters would welcome any opportunity to help control those exploding numbers! I am really not sure that increasing the limit to two will make that much of a difference. I am excited to see the numbers of hunters that successfully harvest two bears. Not that killing two would be impossible, but since you have a lot of meat in one bear, and the amount of work it takes to get one out of the woods, I am not sure that many folks will want to shoot two bear...Time will tell...


----------



## pnome (Aug 28, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> where at pmone?



Chattahoochee National Forest.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 28, 2011)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Maybe in the near future, the men and women at the Georgia DNR will see to allowing us to run our hounds for bear in the North Georgia mountains......It is a very effective management tool. Maybe the week after the bear hunters that stalk them or tree stand hunt for the bears. We hound hunters would welcome any opportunity to help control those exploding numbers! I am really not sure that increasing the limit to two will make that much of a difference. I am excited to see the numbers of hunters that successfully harvest two bears. Not that killing two would be impossible, but since you have a lot of meat in one bear, and the amount of work it takes to get one out of the woods, I am not sure that many folks will want to shoot two bear...Time will tell...



I wanna go with you sometime.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 29, 2011)

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 30, 2011)

I plan on bowhunting Chattahoochee WMA opening weekend, I scouted it at the end of july and seen lots of sign hope I get to stick one


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 30, 2011)

pnome said:


> Chattahoochee National Forest.



Don't be so specific Pnome everyone will be crowded in there opening day. In fact I hunt there too, though I won't be there opening day. Gotta give my daughter away that day.


----------



## pnome (Aug 30, 2011)

ripplerider said:


> Don't be so specific Pnome everyone will be crowded in there opening day.








ripplerider said:


> In fact I hunt there too, though I won't be there opening day. Gotta give my daughter away that day.



You do hunt there!  Saw both in places that you told me about. 

Congrats!  Or not, depending on what you think of the groom.    Seems like everybody's giving away daughters these days...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2011)

ripplerider said:


> Don't be so specific Pnome everyone will be crowded in there opening day. In fact I hunt there too, though I won't be there opening day. Gotta give my daughter away that day.



Congrats Jeff - I did that this past week...  Needed a hanky or two...

Hope you can get by camp!

*V*


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got a bunch of kids I've been trying to give away for a while, but nobody wants them...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 30, 2011)

Any bear sightings in south Washington cty?


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 30, 2011)

Neighbors said they have seen some up around our property at blairsville...I would like to get on one but don't feel like draggin it out!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> Neighbors said they have seen some up around our property at blairsville...I would like to get on one but don't feel like draggin it out!



I'll help you drag yours, ifn you'll help me drag mine!!!

*V*


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 5, 2011)

lots of cubs last year equals lots of bears this year. Not sure why this is such a surprise to everyone? My prediction is we will have even more after spring.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 5, 2011)

*houston, jones, twiggs*

i have seen different pics from all three of these counties this year of multiple bears. all pics were over 20 miles apart so i would say we might just be fixing to have a great bear population. i just want to see one in the woods. i got one on my camera last week.


----------



## deerhunter1010 (Sep 7, 2011)

I talk to a local just out of Cleveland.  He said they had a lot of reports of bears around there.  I am looking for a place to bear hunt around Turner's Corner Camp Ground or anywhere in North Gerogia.  I would like someone to put me on a bear.  I have never hunt bear before.  I am a big deer hunter.


----------



## Cliff Speed (Sep 7, 2011)

Chestatee WMA is right there by Turner's Corner. It's covered up with bears. And hogs too if you'd like to kill one of those.


----------

